# Izzy asked to go out!



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Just had to share my bit of excitement! Izzy just went to the sitting room door and gave it a bash, so I opened it and she ran down to the back door, leapt through the catflap, back in as if to stay, "come and watch me" so I opened the door and she ran out and did a wee! One small step for puppykind....she's chuffed with herself too  After all the accidents in the last couple of weeks, this is a huge advance


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hurray! Well done Izzy! What a clever girl.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

OMG how exciting xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

What a clever little show off!!! 

Turi x


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Well done Izzy, clever little girl, keep up the good work


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Way to go Izzy xxx Good girl xxx


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Well don Izzy! Rupert's favourite thing is to wait until we're sitting down to eat then he goes and stands by door to garden looking desperate.


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Great news, a new mile stone. It makes me realise how lucky we are as Gaia already sits by the door to go out, no noise so if we are not watching  but we have only had single figure accidents and we've only had her 13 days.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

One big leap for puppy kind... well done Izzy


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Go go Izzy!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

well done Izzy dx


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Clever girl Izzy  I can't wait until Pareto gets to that stage... we're still at the "he's walking round sniffing, does he need t go out or is he just being a sniffy dog!" stage 

Kx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Aaaw well done Izzy (and you) xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Great news! Well done Izzy! Basil just stands and looks at me ....... which is fine if I happen to be looking his way! .......which I am a lot, it has to be said.  Gorgeous boy!

Karen xx


----------

